# Pokemon Sword and Shield gone Techno?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

If you didn't know yet, Pokemon's 8th generation will be out of the Nintendo Switch in November; but one thing is a bit disturbing for me-the GYM leader music:




As a Classical music fan (how surprising...), I just can't stand this; I mean, why no piano like the Dialga/Plakia battle in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum? No offense of you like it (highly unlikely on this forum), but anything that has to do with Electronic Music makes my head hurt...and now on a game I'm going to sit hours to play? Not to mention the female characters have gone way too revealing...


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

turn off the ingame music, keep just the game sounds, and play classical instead.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Jacck said:


> turn off the ingame music, keep just the game sounds, and play classical instead.


lol
Well, I hope the route and city themes will be better, and what about female characters getting really immodest? I mean, that swimsuit...


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bro I also dig the Dialga/Palkia battle music. Also the Gen IV Bike Music. Actually, I just love a lot of Pokemon music. I agree with you; the older stuff (Gens I - IV) tends to be better. Maybe it's just nostalgia


----------

